

What is Apple Really Tracking? - aginn

Can anyone clarify what exactly is being tracked by Apple's location based storage device inside iPhones and Macs? I have heard that Apple does not use this storage data to Apple does not track location at all(heard on Mac Rumors).
======
yanw
Cell tower and WiFi basestation locations.
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/04/south-korea-
europe...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/04/south-korea-europe-start-
iphone-location-tracking-investigations.ars)

